# Opinions on Sqaurespace



## RG16 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey all, I was wondering if anyone here uses squarespace for their photography website and what they think of it. 
I have heard you can build quite a beautiful looking site as well as all the functionality you'd ever need for a photographer's site. 
I'm contemplating between using squarespace or learning wordpress. 
Appreciate any thoughts, thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2015)

Know nothing about Squarespace; I use Wordpress, and it's very easy, very customizable, and there are [literally] thousands of themes available, both free and paid.


----------



## waday (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm using Zenfolio, but that's because I had a special promotion and wanted to try it out on the cheap. I looked at Squarespace, but it didn't do it for me. I didn't like the themes as much as some of the Zenfolio ones, nor as much as some of the paid Wordpress ones.

Zenfolio is really nice for professional photographers where you need to have lots of client proofing/client buying over the web, but I'm probably going to navigate back to Wordpress after my year is up. While I love it dearly, it's not worth the cost to me since I'm just a hobbyist.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 2, 2015)

I use squarespace and love it.  It's simple, easy, wonderful. Well worth the expenditure. 

Jake


----------

